# help with 24/7???



## JonathanS (May 18, 2008)

I am interested in the 24/7 9mm for my second gun and to carry.I want the smallest one they make,which one is the best one and I also want accuracy.How accurate are they and are they worth getting?I have a G21 already but I got that for the range.Thanks for any help.


----------



## andersmg (Jul 24, 2007)

We bought the 24/7 C pro for my wife and she and I both love it! The gun is very acurate, and feels great in your hand. I would recommend one to anyone. We have not had any problems out of it, except it does not play well with the wolf ammo, it has had several misfires, but the good thing about this gun is, if you have a misfire all you have to do is pull the trigger again and it will drop the firing pin again on the same round! That is the only problem we have had with it. It shoots Winchester white box ammo without any malfunctions as well as the hollow points.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

If you want something compact - go for the Taurus Millennium pt111 pro - No problems at all (still retains 2nd strike capability) - nice and compact.


----------

